# "Little Rock Hedgehog Becomes a Internet Star"



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Please vote for Kayak! "Little Rock Hedgehog Becomes a Internet Star"as the 2013 KTHV viewers choice for the best Arkansas feel-good story of the year!

http://littlerock.todaysthv.com/news/news/357603-2013-viewers-choice-best-arkansas-feel-good-story


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Voted looks like he only has 2.5% I still hope he wins!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I voted and will get my kids and hubby to vote too.


----------



## brittbritt (Dec 19, 2013)

I voted, it's up to 2.7%.


----------



## xxkrysta (Dec 26, 2013)

I voted! 2.97% c:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

We just found out he was entered, had we known from the start! Still a chance, he climb to 4th in a few hours.


----------



## TheSmellyHedgie (Sep 26, 2013)

3.89% :c I loved the youtube video of little kayak, so inspirational


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

He's in 3 place now


----------



## Lussy (Feb 3, 2012)

voted!!!! :-D


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Keep them votes coming! It's so easy no signing up, ten seconds and you are finished.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

_ I voted!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

bump, come on guys we are gaining on 1st and 2nd place.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Bump!! Kayak is in 3rd place! Please vote, takes 2 seconds, no signup required. Also please share on your wall, we can do this!


----------

